# Any Brookshire puppies? Checking in..



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Our Oatmeal is a Brookshire pup from Lindsay and Atlas. She is so sweet and beautiful. We get so many compliments everywhere we go! She is over six months now and can be one silly pup but that is to be expected. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Our Oatmeal is a Brookshire pup from Lindsay and Atlas. She is so sweet and beautiful. We get so many compliments everywhere we go! She is over six months now and can be one silly pup but that is to be expected.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent you a PM 

Here are a couple of shots of our puppy (first two are more recent, and the last one was within a week that we got her):


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your little girl, she's beautiful.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Congratulations on the new puppy. What a sweet face. What is her name?


----------



## Althea (Nov 9, 2013)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Hi!
Bolt came from Brookshire! He is on Instagram @bolt_thegolden 
You baby girl is beautiful, but totally expected of a brookshire pup!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Here is a picture of my cutie fresh after his first grooming!


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Bolt said:


> View attachment 428361
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my cutie fresh after his first grooming!


He is very handsome!

Mine is still small. And I think she is going to be one of the smaller ones, which is OK as long as she is healthy.


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Is she Dylan's baby? We met Dylan when we went to meet Bolt and she is awesome! Your puppy is going to be the same!!!!


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Bolt said:


> Is she Dylan's baby? We met Dylan when we went to meet Bolt and she is awesome! Your puppy is going to be the same!!!!


Yes! she is Tiger X Dylan.

I only briefly met Dylan but spent more time with other 3 females that were out in the yard. I was so impressed with them, they were very active and playful but did not bark one single time.


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Daisy is a Brookshire pup too! Bolts sister! She had Bogey 1/2 brother in her Puppy K class. She is doing great.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Ssjgomes said:


> Daisy is a Brookshire pup too! Bolts sister! She had Bogey 1/2 brother in her Puppy K class. She is doing great.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Please post a recent picture of Daisy! Would love to see how she looks now! She was so exactly like Bolt in your earlier post. ?


----------



## Jesse's Girl (Aug 4, 2014)

nazgul said:


> Our puppy came from them (they are in Northborough MA): I was wondering if there is anyone here that bought a pup from them this year. Just want to see how others in same litter are doing.
> 
> Ours is a female, born on 21st May and weighs in around 6.7kg. I will post pics later.


Our baby boy came from Brookshire from the same litter--I tried to PM you, but I have not posted enough yet to be able to PM...lol

We got to meet Dylan, and she is beautiful. So is our boy Jesse, as is your girl. Best of luck!!


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is Daisy enjoying her Kong


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Here is Daisy with her serious look


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Great to see everyone checking in. 

Our puppy had her last puppy visit today and she weighed in at ~21 lbs. I know she is a little small compared to pups her age in her puppy class, but I feel she has really started to grow and now eats without complain. I am no longer worrying about her feeding 

Where are other owners are, AFA weights are concerned, from this litter?


----------



## Jesse's Girl (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there, nazgul:

He is a little bigger, I think; he gained 7 pounds in 2 weeks as of the last visit a week ago, when he was 20 lbs. He's probably about 24 or 25 right now. I think he is a little small, but the people at the vet rave about how beautiful he is (they all are!), and my vet does not think he is small. I love him so much.

I emailed the breeder about the parents' weights and never heard back from her. I would love to talk to others about their experiences with this and other litters. Please feel free to message me; I cannot yet send personal messages, because I haven't posted enough times yet, but I have a few questions and would love to talk to other owners. Perhaps the system will let me respond to a message. If you like, you can give me an alternate email address and I will give you mine as well.

Thanks & best to all with your beautiful babies! xo


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Sent you a PM with email address


----------



## kaneland (Mar 19, 2014)

Cleo is a Brookshire pup too - from the Lindsay - Atlas litter. She is ~7 months and ~40lb.


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

How are all the Brookshire puppies doing? Daisy is doing great!! Need to work on the obedience a little more as you can see in the picture.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our junior handler Keller has a beautiful Brookshire golden names Bunny ( Brookshire's Notorious) with whom she competes in junior handling. Bunny is s gorgeous it is hard to take your eyes off of her. It is such a nice breeding program.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Oatmeal is definitely a bratty teenager right now but we still love her to bits. Her nickname around the house is "Oatmeal the Terror"!


----------



## caveman (May 16, 2014)

Hi nazgul, we have a girl from the same litter. Ours is named Lucy and she has been doing great. It's nice to hear about some of her littermates. 
Here is a picture of her when she was a little younger and one taken the other day.


----------



## caveman (May 16, 2014)

Cookie's Mom said:


> Oatmeal is definitely a bratty teenager right now but we still love her to bits. Her nickname around the house is "Oatmeal the Terror"!


Haha, Lucy's is "Lucifer"


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Bolt is now 7.5months old and we were shocked at the vet's the other day when we saw he weighed 66.6lbs! The not so little devil that he is! ?






the first pic is from when he was 10weeks old and the second is from a few days ago on our walk!


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Bolt still looks so much like Daisy!! They are around the same size too. Daisy still has a great temperment for being a crazy puppy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

caveman said:


> Hi nazgul, we have a girl from the same litter. Ours is named Lucy and she has been doing great. It's nice to hear about some of her littermates.
> Here is a picture of her when she was a little younger and one taken the other day.


She looks so much like ours:


----------



## nazgul (Jul 8, 2014)

Ssjgomes said:


> How are all the Brookshire puppies doing? Daisy is doing great!! Need to work on the obedience a little more as you can see in the picture.
> View attachment 456490
> 
> 
> ...


She looks very cute. When did she develop the golden coat? Ours is still half-puppy (white) color and half golden color on the back.


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WiggumsMom (Aug 4, 2015)

Just wanted to check-in and see how the Brookshire pups are doing and also if anyone is a new Brookshire pup owner?

My husband and I have a boy (Wiggum) from the March 2015 Jordin x Tiger litter.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

WiggumsMom said:


> Just wanted to check-in and see how the Brookshire pups are doing and also if anyone is a new Brookshire pup owner?
> 
> My husband and I have a boy (Wiggum) from the March 2015 Jordin x Tiger litter.


I love his color! (oh, and the bandana!)


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

We have a puppy from Brookshire - Born Oct 31 2015. Pippa x Tiger. Came home day after Christmas - now almost 6 months old. Would love to know who her littermates are! Her name is Morgan.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

mhampton said:


> We have a puppy from Brookshire - Born Oct 31 2015. Pippa x Tiger. Came home day after Christmas - now almost 6 months old. Would love to know who her littermates are! Her name is Morgan.


She is soo pretty!


----------



## Bolt (May 29, 2014)

Both Wiggum and Morgan are so beautiful! Love Brookshire puppies!


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

mhampton said:


> We have a puppy from Brookshire - Born Oct 31 2015. Pippa x Tiger. Came home day after Christmas - now almost 6 months old. Would love to know who her littermates are! Her name is Morgan.


Oh my goodness! Morgan is beautiful. We just lost our 15 year old Golden and are looking to get a golden from either Twin Beau D or Brookshire. If we go with Brookshire the pup will be from the Pippa x Tiger litter as well. How is your dog's behavior? What was your experience with the breeder? Thanks :smile2:


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

here is her latest picture:

Morgan is great - she is beautiful, athletic, sweet and very smart. I think the only thing that bothers us that she is still biting me gently for affection/attention. So my right arm is still has black and blues. Her adult teeth are in so she doesn't bite down hard but still a bit. She has gone through basic training obedience. I have tried everything and it does seem to be getting better. 

Julie, the breeder, is communicative and helpful. I have no complaints about getting our puppy from Brookshire. 

Good luck!


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

mhampton said:


> here is her latest picture:
> 
> Morgan is great - she is beautiful, athletic, sweet and very smart. I think the only thing that bothers us that she is still biting me gently for affection/attention. So my right arm is still has black and blues. Her adult teeth are in so she doesn't bite down hard but still a bit. She has gone through basic training obedience. I have tried everything and it does seem to be getting better.
> 
> ...


Morgan is SOOOOO beautiful! Have you heard about the biting issue with any other dogs from the litter? Pippa just had her babies on Friday. We just sent our deposit today for a female. We are even considering two!! I can't wait to meet the pups! Thanks for the info


----------



## WiggumsMom (Aug 4, 2015)

Though Wiggum isn't a Pippa x Tiger puppy (he's a Jordin x Tiger puppy), I can tell you that he is super gentle and well mannered. If you play rough with him, he might bite lightly, but that's about it. Outside of when he was a tiny puppy, we have never had biting issues with him.

I am sure you will be very pleased with your Brookshire pup. We could not be happier with Wiggum.


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

unfortunately, I didn't get any names or email addresses from Julie to know the parents of the littermates.

Wiggum is beautiful... love


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

WiggumsMom said:


> Though Wiggum isn't a Pippa x Tiger puppy (he's a Jordin x Tiger puppy), I can tell you that he is super gentle and well mannered. If you play rough with him, he might bite lightly, but that's about it. Outside of when he was a tiny puppy, we have never had biting issues with him.
> 
> I am sure you will be very pleased with your Brookshire pup. We could not be happier with Wiggum.


I love seeing these pictures! Wiggum is so handsome! Thank you for the info!


----------



## SHQ16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Catherine Brennan said:


> Morgan is SOOOOO beautiful! Have you heard about the biting issue with any other dogs from the litter? Pippa just had her babies on Friday. We just sent our deposit today for a female. We are even considering two!! I can't wait to meet the pups! Thanks for the info


Sorry to eavesdrop on this convo, but we are also getting a puppy from the Tiger x Pippa litter! We are so excited and can't wait. We will be getting a male. I'd also love to hear more about Morgan and her temperament, she is beautiful!


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

SHQ16 said:


> Sorry to eavesdrop on this convo, but we are also getting a puppy from the Tiger x Pippa litter! We are so excited and can't wait. We will be getting a male. I'd also love to hear more about Morgan and her temperament, she is beautiful!


How exciting! We are getting a female and can not wait to take her home! We are from NJ and were up in MA visiting family last week and stopped by Julie's to see the pups on Thursday. They were even more adorable in person than the pictures. Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## SHQ16 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm so jealous you got to see the pups already! We go on Friday. Yes we do, we are naming him Sawyer  Have you picked out a name yet? So exciting!!


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

Sawyer! I love it! We will be naming our girl Darla. We won't be able to make it back to choose a pup next weekend or see them before they are ready to go so we just stopped by to see them briefly while we were in the area. We weren't able to choose one yet because they are still too young with identical looks and personalities. Enjoy your visit with them on Friday..they are perfect!


----------



## SHQ16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Darla, that's so cute! We will have to update eachother with picture as the pups grow. Glad I found someone else getting a pup from the same litter as us!


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

love to see the next round of puppies from Pippa x Tiger so we can compare notes with my Morgan born oct 31, 2016.


----------



## SHQ16 (Jul 31, 2016)

Morgan is beautiful! I will update with pictures when we pick up our pup


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

I have been trying to contact Juile/Brookshire for over a month now with no luck. 

Could someone kindly PM me her contact information please? I'm worried my emails have been going to the incorrect address or spam. 

Thank you!!


----------



## SHQ16 (Jul 31, 2016)

We just picked up our boy yesterday... we absolutely love him! He is so sweet.


----------



## Catherine Brennan (Jun 22, 2016)

mhampton said:


> here is her latest picture:
> 
> Morgan is great - she is beautiful, athletic, sweet and very smart. I think the only thing that bothers us that she is still biting me gently for affection/attention. So my right arm is still has black and blues. Her adult teeth are in so she doesn't bite down hard but still a bit. She has gone through basic training obedience. I have tried everything and it does seem to be getting better.
> 
> ...


We have a female, Darla, from the most recent Pippa x Tiger litter (Born June 24, 2016). At just 12 weeks old, she looks a lot like Morgan. I think they will look like twins when she gets bigger!


----------



## mhampton (Sep 23, 2015)

Love to see a picture of Darla... Where do you live? I would love to get them together.


----------

